# Slingbox Pro w/ HDMI



## garberfc (Feb 10, 2003)

Hey all,

I'm hoping to incorporate a Slingbox Pro into my current setup and I wanted to get some opinions about my plans.

Currently I have the HDMI output from the TiVo going directly into the monitor and the digital audio output of the TiVo going into a receiver.

I'm thinking of 'splitting' the HDMI signal with something like this HDMI Splitter.

My questions are:

Is there any appreciable signal loss when using the splitter?
Does the TiVo output the audio on the HDMI and digital outputs simultaneously?

All comments are welcome,

Thanks, Frank


----------



## 230 (Nov 3, 1999)

I believe the slingbox pro only has component inputs for HD. (If that was the reason you were going to split the HDMI signal)


----------



## garberfc (Feb 10, 2003)

EJ said:


> I believe the slingbox pro only has component inputs for HD. (If that was the reason you were going to split the HDMI signal)


Yes, that was the reason. Geez, when I saw the 'D' connector labeled "HD", I assumed it was HDMI.

That's the first time I've seen a 'D' connector that serves as component level input and output. Is there some sort of 'Y' connector that plugs in there to serve as both input and output? Or does the port serve as input or output, but not both?

F


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

yep, only componant. It is pretty good though. you CAN run the componant and HDMI trick on the HDTIVO, and just use the componant for the slingbox pro. That works too, if you want to maintain the HDMI you are using on the tv, and the settings you have done.


----------



## garberfc (Feb 10, 2003)

tivoboy said:


> yep, only componant. It is pretty good though. you CAN run the componant and HDMI trick on the HDTIVO, and just use the componant for the slingbox pro. That works too, if you want to maintain the HDMI you are using on the tv, and the settings you have done.


I thought the fix to get it to output on both the HDMI and Component had a number of complications. Like it only works on units build between certain dates, the setting has to be applied everytime the power is cycled...

Let me know if this is NOT the case...


----------



## Laserfan (Apr 25, 2000)

FYI you should consider also the Hava Platinum HD, which is only $113 shipped from buy.com right now. My S3 normally talks HDMI to my HDTV, and Digital Coaxial Out to my receiver, and the Component-Outs are connected to the Hava. No impact to the S3 whatsoever, and you can view & control everything on the Tivo from the Hava at 720x480 MPEG2. Nice, cheap add-on.


----------



## MurrayW (Aug 28, 2005)

garberfc said:


> I thought the fix to get it to output on both the HDMI and Component had a number of complications. Like it only works on units build between certain dates, the setting has to be applied everytime the power is cycled...
> 
> Let me know if this is NOT the case...


That is the case.


----------



## EVizzle (Feb 13, 2005)

MurrayW said:


> That is the case.


I am running HDMI to my TV and Component to the Slingbox Pro and have had no issues. Not sure if that makes me the rule or the exception, but S3 and Slingbox Pro works perfect for me.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

EJ said:


> I believe the slingbox pro only has component inputs for HD.


Not true, the SlingBox Solo uses component connections. The Pro model uses HDMI instead of component. You can however use a SlingBox HD Connect cord to utilized a component device to connect to the SlingBox Pro's HDMI port.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

The pro model does not do HDMI. The sticker over the port on the back of mine even says to only use the component connect cable. Just because it looks like an HDMI port, that does not make it an HDMI port.


----------



## EVizzle (Feb 13, 2005)

I think that was a typo by Resist. The Solo has a component connection, the Pro has the HD connect connection that allows for component.


----------



## garberfc (Feb 10, 2003)

The Slingbox Solo Connections shows component input, but not HDMI. It states 'HD component support with resolution up to 1080i'.

The Pro Connections shows a port that sure looks like HDMI and is labeled 'HD'. Below it, it states 'HT Input/Output (Requires HD Connect Cable)'. Does anyone know what the connect cable looks like?

The Pro Tech Specs page make it sound like it takes multiple SD inputs, and one HD output? That doesn't make much sense to me. Here's the bullets:

Connects to one HD component (HDTV) plus up to three standard definition audio/video sources such as:

* Basic Cable TV Service
* Coaxial Antenna*
* Digital Cable Set-top Box
* Digital Video Recorder (DVR) such as TiVo®, Comcast®, ReplayTV®, DISH® or one provided by your cable/satellite provider
* DVD Player/Recorder
* HD component support with resolution up to 1080i
* Satellite Receiver such as DIRECTV® or DISH®
* Video/Security Camera
* Apple TV
* Windows Media Center


----------



## kyungkim (Apr 9, 2004)

That faux hdmi plug is made for one of these -
http://www.slingmedia.com/go/hd-connect

I wonder if making the plug identical was a marketing guy's idea. I bet the tech support at sling loves that, wonder how many calls they take a day about the "hdmi" port not working.

So non of the sling products (nor any other sling type knockoffs) have a hdmi port. The one on the sling pro is designed to confuse everyone into thinking it is.


----------



## EVizzle (Feb 13, 2005)

So to be the most clear, the Pro gives you more connections for SD sources and a built in tuner. Add the HD connect cable and you get component video in and out for one HD source. The Solo gives one component connection for an HD source, one SD source, no tuner. 

If you want to connect an HD source, 2 SD sources and coaxial cable for a third source, you need the Pro and the HD connect. If you only want one SD source and one component HD source, the solo works for you.


----------



## garberfc (Feb 10, 2003)

kyungkim said:


> That faux hdmi plug is made for one of these -
> http://www.slingmedia.com/go/hd-connect
> 
> I wonder if making the plug identical was a marketing guy's idea. I bet the tech support at sling loves that, wonder how many calls they take a day about the "hdmi" port not working.
> ...


Thanks for the link. That picture *IS* like a thousand words... 

I looks like I'll have to wait another year or so until someone makes a sling type product that supports digital inputs...

F


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

So I was correct afterall. I got my information from the SlingBox web site.


----------



## kyungkim (Apr 9, 2004)

Dont even bother to look at the pro, its an abortion of a product from the get go. The solo is the only way to go. 
If you desperately need to control another source, just grab another "classic" slingbox from ebay, should be able to pick it up cheaper than the adapter cable for the pro. 


> I looks like I'll have to wait another year or so until someone makes a sling type product that supports digital inputs...


Uhmm, it'll be closer to a decade or so before any consumer device is able to record from a hdmi/dvi source. You have to deal with not only the encryption but also the sheer volume of uncompressed data coming off of the digital video source. Someone used an analogy of feeding an elephant to a baby..

Anyway the real limitation to these devices are the networks they use to transmit data, not their inputs.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

Check out the SOLO review at our sister site here.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

That review didn't say much.


----------



## EVizzle (Feb 13, 2005)

I WOULD recommend the Pro. It has a tuner in it so you can watch cable without affecting playback of other sources when someone at home is using them.

If you do not need the tuner or the extra inputs, the solo is a good option.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Explain the tuner function in more detail please. I assume the onboard tuner has its limits.

And I now get it that the Pro does not have HDMI. The HDMI looking port is for the HD connect cable. Seems rediculous you have to buy another Slingbox product to make the Pro do High Def content. You would think because it is a "Pro" model that it would come with everything you need.


----------

